# Aliens are real!



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2008)

Alien contact covered up, says Apollo veteran Edgar Mitchell

Do you believe?


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 24, 2008)

No.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes. For the simple reason that I am living proof of being an alien.

P.S. I know things about the space time continuum that would stagger you.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 24, 2008)

I *know* aliens are real - they are illegally crossing the border into Texas all the time!!!




::evil::


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2008)

I remember seeing this on Slashdot yesterday.  Rather interesting, I must say.

Ironic that this comes up before the X-Files movie premiers.....


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 25, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> Ironic that this comes up before the X-Files movie premiers.....



Great catch!


----------



## Yellowbeard (Jul 25, 2008)

I just read a very negative review of the new movie.  I am a long time fan, but I have to say I didn't have high hopes even before reading it.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

Yellowbeard said:


> I just read a very negative review of the new movie.  I am a long time fan, but I have to say I didn't have high hopes even before reading it.



Well, something told me that they should have just left enough alone.  The first one was kind of "meh".  Lots of hype.  I can only imagine that this is more of the same, except that now people are expecting it to be bad especially since the show has been off of people's minds for many years now.


----------



## Viro (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I am looking forward to that movie. It's been so long since I watched any X-files and it takes me back to high school 

Ah, nostalgia...


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2008)

Viro said:


> I think I am looking forward to that movie. It's been so long since I watched any X-files and it takes me back to high school
> 
> Ah, nostalgia...



The first movie kind of killed the franchise for me, and I loved the X-Files franchise.  Personally, I've moved on from X-Files so this movie really does nothing for me.  I'll probably just watch it when it's on DVD.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 26, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> The first movie kind of killed the franchise for me, and I loved the X-Files franchise.  Personally, I've moved on from X-Files so this movie really does nothing for me.  I'll probably just watch it when it's on DVD.



Same here. DVD will be the way I see it too.


----------



## Viro (Jul 26, 2008)

But but ... the nostalgia!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2008)

Viro said:


> But but ... the nostalgia!



I'm more nostalgic and excited about this than I am about X-Files.


----------



## Viro (Jul 26, 2008)

Holy crap! 

Damn studios trying to pry my hard earned cash from my grubby little fingers. And they're succeeding! What with all the awesome comic movies this year, e.g. Hulk, Batman, Ironman, Hellboy (sorry, but I love comic characters ), Wall-E, X-files, Tron, Forbidden Kingdom, etc etc etc very long list and now Tron 2.

Buggers.


----------



## reed (Aug 5, 2008)

You've never been in The Carlow East on Lex. and 85th. at "lunch" time.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 5, 2008)

Nor have I. What have / do I miss?


----------



## reed (Aug 8, 2008)

Rhisiart,

  They don't serve lunch at The Carlow.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Reed - where is your Avatar?


----------



## reed (Aug 8, 2008)

kalki


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 8, 2008)

I am a believer! 
Why wouldn't you want to?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 8, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Hey Reed - where is your Avatar?


----------



## reed (Aug 9, 2008)

cool


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 9, 2008)

reed said:


> kalki




what i meant was there is no avatar that i can see.....


----------



## reed (Aug 10, 2008)

nor I. Oh! I so wish.


----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)

g/re/p & co.

How do I make my avatar by the way? Each time I try the images from my files, small as they are, are not accepted.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2008)

> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 50 by 50 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller).



You will need to use an application like Photoshop or Graphic Converter to make the avatar file the proper size.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*I recently was unable to change to a different avatar - even after converting several different choices to the proper size. Not sure what is going on, but i eventually just gave up....


----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks g/re/p

Still haven't been able to convert old apps. (like photoshop) G350 to leopard imac. I'm working on it. Merci encore.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Graphic Converter is included with OS X, but it may have been Tiger and not Leopard that had it.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)

ChocoFlop will do it ...



 

I too am avatarless due to the "Unable to save image" error I received when trying to upload a new 50 X 50 X 4kb png ...

I remember having to download Graphic Converter for Tiger so not sure when or if it was ever bundled ...


----------



## Bradizzle (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes & No.


----------



## reed (Aug 17, 2008)

ChocoFlop sounds very NEW. There ARE pros and cons. I'll skip avatar "unable to save image" for the moment as well. Cheers all.

Anybody know about Split & Concat?


----------



## bbloke (Aug 17, 2008)

Out of interest, what file types are you using when trying to create an avatar (e.g. GIF, JPEG, PNG, etc.)?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 17, 2008)

I've tried both png & jpg ...


----------



## reed (Aug 18, 2008)

bbloke,

  JPEG. Now, how do I reduce to 50x50 an image. I'm on leopard imac now by the way. In fact this is all new to me since my old and loyal G350 Blue. Night & day. Cheers.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 18, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> I've tried both png & jpg ...


Hmm, I'd certainly expect a JPEG to work.  You did have a working avatar for some time.  Have you tried uploading that very same file again?  If it doesn't work, I'd expect the problem to be site-related.  If it does work, then we can look at how you are creating the avatar in the first place.



reed said:


> bbloke,
> 
> JPEG. Now, how do I reduce to 50x50 an image. I'm on leopard imac now by the way. In fact this is all new to me since my old and loyal G350 Blue. Night & day. Cheers.


You will need a graphics program, such as GraphicConverter or Photoshop.  If something like this is not available, you could send me a file and I'm happy to do it for you.


I also see there is a thread in the Site Discussion area, and Cheryl has passed on a message (no doubt to ScottW).


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry for hijacking the Aliens are real! thread ... back on topic now ...

I don't believe in Aliens flying around in spacecraft ... I do believe we share the planet with Aliens and to them we fit the profile ....


----------



## reed (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry to be getting back so late bbloke. I hope this image comes through. Cyber-dunce reed


----------



## bbloke (Aug 27, 2008)

No problem, reed.  See what you think of the following: two square ones (i.e. 50x50 pixels, cropped with slightly different positions) and one rectangular one (50x37 pixels), which includes the entirety of the original image.

(Right-click/control-click on an image and then choose to save it, or simply drag an image to the Desktop.)


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry to be getting back to you so late bbloke. Many, many thanks for your efforts. Really nice. All is on the desktop. I'll try my best for the avatar. Vaste programme.


 "Your a bigger man then I, Ghunga Din."


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

The results are there cher ami. Your servant. Reed


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2008)

Excellent.  Glad you're happy with the results.


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

Now, the question is.... how did you do it? I'm going to listen to Obama for a second time. But I'll be back. Thanks again bb. and the gang.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi reed.  I used Photoshop, essentially.  I used the crop tool, while holding down shift to keep the selection square as I expanded it.  Once I had an area I liked, I cropped it and then scaled down the image size to 50x50 pixels.  For the non-square avatar, I simply went for the change in image size, where 50x37 pixels kept the proportions the same as the original.  I then ran the images through GraphicConverter, re-saving them, to strip out any (resource) data that is unnecessary for the web.  And there you go!

Oh yes, I watched Obama's speech live last night.  Very interesting.


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

Mmm, I see bbloke.
 I'm on IMac now after having been on a G350 Blue for so long (leopard...  French version). Let the world know, by the way. As Fats Waller once sang in one of his songs. Night & day, of course. Still trying to understand the ins and outs. I lost photoshop from the old but am back on QuarkXpress. The local Apple Store in Paris brought us out of the dark ages for this app. upgrade. 

Needless to say, thanks again for your avatar help. I'll tell you the story of the ship another time. Another post? That nobody will reply. 

What is GraphicConverter? I see "Grapher" in French. With math symbols and graphs. Is that the same thing?


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2008)

You will find GraphicConverter here: http://www.lemkesoft.com/ . GraphicConverter is by far the best shareware for MacOS, it could/should be part of the standard package.

iPhoto can do part of what you want to. For a few more $$$ you can get Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 30, 2008)

Um why has everyone gotten OFF TOPIC?


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Chevy. GraphicConverter seems a bit like iphotos. Am I wrong? In a word,what does it do better? Put the site in bookmarks though.  
  Sorry Satcomer for getting off the subject. I'll come back to earth. Best to all.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 5, 2008)

reed said:


> I'll come back to earth.



I found that statement highly funny in this thread.::alien::


----------



## reed (Sep 5, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> I found that statement highly funny in this thread.::alien::



Danke


----------

